# now THIS is bad reffing



## jarrod (Feb 16, 2009)

http://comegetyousome.com/video/5703/referee-takes-out-a-fighter.html

i wonder if criminal charges were filed.  

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'd seen that one before.  Icky.

Here's an example of good reffing - after the fight, the losing mma fighter tries to restart the match.  Great choke by the ref, figure 4 armbar, he's out in less than a second, no muss, no fuss.

http://www.yikers.com/video_mma_referee_chokes_rowdy_fighter_out.html


----------



## RoninSoul (Feb 16, 2009)

It would be interesting to find out from the ref in the video what exactly he was thinking. I guess the call to stop was made that is why the man in white turned to walk away and the other man must've looked like he was losing control. I don't know what technique the ref took him down with, I think he must've used some kind of Vulcan nerve pinch on him. LOL


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

RoninSoul said:


> It would be interesting to find out from the ref in the video what exactly he was thinking. I guess the call to stop was made that is why the man in white turned to walk away and the other man must've looked like he was losing control. I don't know what technique the ref took him down with, I think he must've used some kind of Vulcan nerve pinch on him. LOL



Good question!  Slowing down the video, it looks like the ref grabs the fighter with his left hand in a front choke, and then cuffs him in an upwards motion on the back of the head with his right hand.  The fighter just collapses to the ground, but he is clearly conscious and attempting to rise when the ref delivers a snap-kick to the fighter's face and then a stomp to the side of his face - both of which bounce the fighter's head off the floor.  The fighter is still conscious at the end of it, but clearly dazed unable to rise.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

The video in the OP has been shown on here before and I believe one of the fighters was the refs son, the other fighter had said something insulting/derogatory to the ref. I think if I remember rightly that someone posted up that they knew the ref who was a highly respected karateka and it would have taken a lot to make him act this way. I've been looking on the search function but can't find the right words to get the original post of the clip.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The video in the OP has been shown on here before and I believe one of the fighters was the refs son, the other fighter had said something insulting/derogatory to the ref. I think if I remember rightly that someone posted up that they knew the ref who was a highly respected karateka and it would have taken a lot to make him act this way. I've been looking on the search function but can't find the right words to get the original post of the clip.



From what I can find, the referee is Nakamura Fushiki, formerly the head karate instructor at Independent University of Tamaulipas, Mexico.  I read a Spanish translation of a local news story in March of 2008 that said he had been known as a 'tough character' in his younger days, but had become calm and mature with age, and that this was unlike him.  He was defended by many locals, who claimed the video was faked.  Others said that he was even seen celebrating in the distance when he realized the 17-year-old he put down was unable to rise from the floor.  Whatever happened, the news story says he no longer works at the university.

EDIT:  Found this:

http://neveryetmelted.com/index.php/category/isao-nakamura-fushiki/


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

found it!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60843&highlight=karate+referee


----------

